# Fishing license question



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a fishing license question. If you go to any dealer and show them your driver's license that has expired recently, would they still sell you a fishing license?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

The word current or valid is not in the statute. If it is not valid/current though, would that imply that you do not have a driver's llicense until it is renewed? I would wonder why isn't it current, especially if your location shows Ohio?

I guess what I'm saying is they might, but if they refused to I wouldn't get upset about it, I'd just take care of the problem. If for whatever reason you can't get a Driver's license renewed, get a State ID card or Sportcard.

*324.43519 License requirements; effect of court order. *

Sec. 43519.
(1) To obtain any license, an applicant shall provide the department with 1 or more of the following as required by the department: 
(a) Proof of residency or a signed affidavit of Michigan residency.
(b) Information required on the license application.
(c) The required license fee.
(d) Proof of identification.

*324.43505 Definitions; H to N.* 
Sec. 43505.
(2) "Identification" means a driver license issued by Michigan, another state, or a Canadian province as accepted by the department, a state of Michigan identification card issued by the secretary of state, or a sportcard issued by the department.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

While not listed in the law, the hunting guide states "Valid Michigan driver's license.".

A drivers license is not valid if it's expired.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

malainse said:


> Hunting guide states "Valid Michigan driver's license.". A license is not valid if it's expired....


That's what my partner Bob and I discussed. If you have drivers license and it is expired you really do not have ID again until it is brought current or replaced with another form of ID. 

Writing it like that in the fish guide makes it easier to understand when reading it than the statute does.  One of the times the guide makes it easier to understand.......


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, the story is when I moved from Michigan to Ohio I didn't get an Ohio driver's license right away. So, I'm allowing my Michigan driver's license to expire (as of today) as I get my Ohio driver's license (as of today). I just wasn't sure if they'd sell me a fishing license as a resident if I went to the dealer on April 1.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

That would be illegal. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

dead short said:


> That would be illegal.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


That's what I was figuring.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Yep, got mine yesterday


----------

